# Alternative 1070



## ericklini (Mar 18, 2016)

Hey guys. I was wondering if any of you knows where to get alternative 1070 blank shirts at an acceptable price. I am currently debating whether to use the Bella canvas 3001 or the alternative 1070. Any responses will be greatly appreciated.


----------

